# Best 4x6 speakers



## tadef (Jun 1, 2010)

Yes, I know, no such thing. But, I'm not cutting and want to maintain a stock appearance, so 4x6 it is.

Will plate speakers be better than a 4x6 coaxial? I was considering the Polk MM461p. Amp is an Eclipse XA4200 that will run front and rear coaxials.


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

I've recommended the Infinity 4x6" 2-way plate mount components, but those Polks look good too.


----------



## tadef (Jun 1, 2010)

Actually listened to the Infinity's 4x6's (non-plate) this morning. They sound pretty good - better than I thought they could. The Polks have slightly better stats, but haven't heard them...

Edit: I should clarify. Do you mean Infinity Ref 4632cfp? Or do you mean the Kappas? And will the plates sound better?


----------



## tadef (Jun 1, 2010)

I know this is on the LOW end of the car audio world...bump.


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

Infinity Reference 6432cfp


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

What about a healthy 3-4" wide bander and say a 19Mm tweet like a vifa?


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Jl audio has a plate mount system that I think is a 4" plus tweeter.


----------



## tadef (Jun 1, 2010)

chad said:


> What about a healthy 3-4" wide bander and say a 19Mm tweet like a vifa?


No idea what this is. lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

tadef said:


> No idea what this is. lol.


Its basically what a plate speaker is, a mid and a tweet, just on the plate speaker, its already mounted on the plate. 

I am gonna be installing some of the JBL P6462, in my golf cart this year. I think those or the Kappa version would work well for you. I would go plate over coaxial as the crossover is alittle better.


----------



## tadef (Jun 1, 2010)

OK, so looking at the JBL P6462 vs Polk MM461p

JBL
RMS Power Handling	50 watts
Sensitivity	91 dB
Frequency Response	75 - 23000 Hz

Polk
RMS Power Handling	50 watts
Sensitivity	90 dB
Frequency Response	70 - 25000 Hz

Obviously pretty close. The Polks would seem to have a little more range? How do you decide? Price? Personal experience (of which I have none)?

Even the Infinity's are pretty close:
RMS Power Handling	45 watts
Sensitivity	91 dB
Frequency Response	72 - 21,000 Hz


----------



## Metal Guru (Jun 14, 2011)

The Polk plates are very good sounding speakers. Very smooth sound.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

You wont notice any difference in the range they play. You can not tell 5-10hz and anything over 20k you cant hear anyways. 

Picking is just gonna be that. They should all perform similar. Tweeters are made out of different materials, but that does not contribute as much to the sound as people "think" it does. 

The JBL and Infinity are 2 ohms where the Polk are 4 ohm. It does not really matter as you amp has plenty of power for any of them. 

I like the JBL's myself. They sound pretty darn good. I have just been running them inside the house on my test bench, but pleased with them for the price.


----------

